# Elsa



## dmdurn (May 1, 2021)

We came home from work yesterday to find one of our 8 year old GSD sisters had passed away. She was her normal, fun, loving and playful self when we went to work. We are so devastated and have no idea why she is gone.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We lost our 10 year old to Bloat early Thursday am, active and playful all day. So unexpected. So very difficult. I am so sorry for your loss. Peace be with you.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Rip beautiful girl.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh wow - what a terrible thing to happen. That’s a really hard way for you to lose Elsa. My deepest sympathies go to you and your family.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

so sorry for your loss, this had to be so very hard. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh I have such a soft spot for seniors, and she was certainly a beautiful one. I’m so sorry you lost her so suddenly. I honestly can’t imagine.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Sounds like it could have been hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

2nd bad news this week on this board. Hope it doesn't come in threes!
It's always hard to lose a family member, especially unexpectedly. Prayers up for you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. R.I.P. Elsa


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## dmdurn (May 1, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> We lost our 10 year old to Bloat early Thursday am, active and playful all day. So unexpected. So very difficult. I am so sorry for your loss. Peace be with you.


I'm so sorry for your loss as well. Such a hard time, especially when we didn't see it coming. I hope you have peace as well. Thank you


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Terrible - sorry to hear this

best wishes on your healing


----------

